# Nikon Fresnel Telephoto Lenses



## MrFotoFool (Jun 15, 2018)

Canon started the use of Fresnel designs (to make telephotos smaller and lighter) with what they call Diffractive Optics (DO). First the 70-300 f4-5.6 DO then the 400 f4 DO (better received) and last the 400 f4 DOii (highly regarded). But they appear to have stopped.

Nikon started where Canon left off and seem to be doing it right with what they call Phase Fresnel (PF). They have a 300 f4 PF that is the ideal size and weight and reportedly excellent quality. Now they are announcing the same design in a 500 f5.6 PF. This seems to me the perfect alternative to a heavy and pricey 500 f4.
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/06/14/nikon-announces-the-development-of-a-af-s-nikkor-500mm-f-5-6e-pf-ed-vr-lens.aspx/


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2018)

You seem to have missed that there is a current thread about this topic http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=35188.0


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> You seem to have missed that there is a current thread about this topic http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=35188.0


I did indeed miss it - thanks for that. I looked in the Third Party forum and did not see anything so I started this. Apparently the other thread is in Industry News.


----------

